# New fishneedit fixtures!



## Minsc (Jul 9, 2006)

It looks like fishneedit just released their new 2 bulb T5HO fixtures, now with an external ballast: http://www.fishneedit.com/

Anyone planning on purchasing these? If anyone has ordered them, please post a review and pictures!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

I haven't heard anything about their new models, but i had three of their old 24" fixtures and they lasted less than a year. I'd also like to hear a review if anyone has purchased one of their new models.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i hate their new models, so ugly...


----------



## Minsc (Jul 9, 2006)

AzFishKid said:


> I haven't heard anything about their new models, but i had three of their old 24" fixtures and they lasted less than a year. I'd also like to hear a review if anyone has purchased one of their new models.


What happened, ballast issues?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I spoke with them in person and they redesigned everything from the ground up for the T5's.

The MH's are also now Electronic and seperate.

The 150W MH I bought is excellent after 2 years of use.
I did not have good luck with a T5 set up, but they took care of the issue and where very nice about it, no hassle etc.

The new electronic external ballast sounded much better designed and well thought out. Just wish they sold suspension for the T5's. 

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

do the fixtures have separate reflectors for each bulb?


----------



## Minsc (Jul 9, 2006)

plantbrain said:


> I spoke with them in person and they redesigned everything from the ground up for the T5's.
> 
> The MH's are also now Electronic and seperate.
> 
> ...


Very cool, hopefully the new T5s are quality, this hobby needs more affordable lights!

As for the suspending the lights, remember the DIY manifesto: Where there is a drill, there is a way


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

> What happened, ballast issues?


Yeah, one bulb didn't work in 2 of the fixtures after only a year of use. Took them to a lamp repair store, and they said it def had to do with the ballast. Wasn't worth paying to repair though, since the fixtures are so cheap. Though their customer service is great, and their fixtures are decent, i decided to order another kind off of ebay and i've been very happy with it so far.


----------



## YSS (Mar 5, 2005)

I bought their 4 bulb T5HO 36" fixture last year and mine did not last a year. The bulbs one by one stopped working and it wasn't the bulbs. I emailed them about it and they asked me to send the fixture and they would fix it for free. I sent the fixture back a week and half ago, and I should be getting it back on Friday. Cost me $15 bucks to send it via UPS to CA from VA, but better than shelling out over $100 for a new fixture. I hope the fixture would last longer after the repair.


----------



## NicoleRC (May 3, 2008)

I'm thinking of getting the 2 lamp 48" fixture for my 90 gallon tank. Does anyone know what the reflectors on it are like?


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

the fixture has individual reflectors for each bulb. the legs suspend it 2". the pink bulbs are plant grow bulbs, but they don't know the k rating.


----------



## Minsc (Jul 9, 2006)

So, has anyone tried these out yet?


----------



## deondrec (Sep 30, 2008)

AzFishKid said:


> Yeah, one bulb didn't work in 2 of the fixtures after only a year of use. Took them to a lamp repair store, and they said it def had to do with the ballast. Wasn't worth paying to repair though, since the fixtures are so cheap. Though their customer service is great, and their fixtures are decent, i decided to order another kind off of ebay and i've been very happy with it so far.


what kind did you order off ebay. because im looking for one.


----------



## jjlin78 (Aug 15, 2009)

any reviews yet of their new 2 bulb t5ho fixtures?


----------



## Lnd (Dec 28, 2008)

They're great. I have the 3' one, very nicely made (sturdy I guess) And it's lighter because the ballast is outside now!


----------



## jjlin78 (Aug 15, 2009)

Lnd said:


> They're great. I have the 3' one, very nicely made (sturdy I guess) And it's lighter because the ballast is outside now!


sounds good, how long have you had them for?


----------

